# Intake gasket replacement



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My dad's truck needs its intake gasket replaced. Have any of you done this job? How hard will it be for us to do, following the Chilton manual?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW- its a 94 Silverado 1/2 ton with fuel injection


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I just did one on my 97 before I sold it. Is it the upper or lower intake gasket (or both)? I had to do my lower. It took me about three hours alone in my garage. They are fairly easy. Just be careful with the waires and vacuum hoses they get old and brittle sometimes. Also when disconecting the fuel line prepare to cuss a bit its a bugger to get to. One more thing DON"T over torque the bolts they snap easily.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I heard you need a torque wrench to do it right. I believe its the lower one. I know its the one up against the engine block. My dad found a gasket kit that includes all of the head gaskets and everything. I also heard something about dealing with coolant... was I seeing something wrong, or do you have to get into that also?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Yeah I heard you need a torque wrench to do it right. I believe its the lower one. I know its the one up against the engine block. My dad found a gasket kit that includes all of the head gaskets and everything. * I also heard something about dealing with coolant... *was I seeing something wrong, or do you have to get into that also?


Of course...when you pull the intake off the engine, anti-freeze will leak all over the place. You don't need to remove it all, but you do need to drain enough from the radiator to lower the level of anti-freeze in the intake. Some anti-freeze trapped inside the intake will spill out, just lift it as straight up as possible....keep everything clean and watch for falling objects..good luck..


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Yeah I heard you need a torque wrench to do it right. I believe its the lower one. I know its the one up against the engine block. My dad found a gasket kit that includes all of the head gaskets and everything. *I also heard something about dealing with coolant... *was I seeing something wrong, or do you have to get into that also?


Yep, you'll have to drain most of it. I just drained it all and refilled with new while I as doing mine. It worked out because I had to do it anyway. You do need a torque wrench for putting it bak together. You can ususally rent one from an auto parts store.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

the 94 is TBI , the 97 is a MPI.
the 94 does not have an upper, only the lower with the throttle body bolting directly to it.
two fuel lines, a couple of connectors, some linkage, and the upper rad hose and pop that baby off....... much much simpler than the 97 model.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, how did it go? I know the Vortecs were known for intake gasket problems to the point of a recall, I believe, but those came out in '96 if I recall correctly. 


Chet,
What about a Cam Phaser on a 5.4 Triton? It looks like a beast...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Much to my dismay, my dad pulled the plug on the project.  He got a second opinion, and decided to give it a while longer. The second opinion told him that "with as many miles as he has on the truck, it may need a new engine altogether soon, so why do it now". I told my dad "if you wait for that gasket to blow, you may be putting a new engine in whether you like it or not!" He said he is just going to keep an eye on it, and he'll fix it when it starts leaking bad. It drives me nuts that he looks at it that way. I can't believe that he would be willing to test fate like that. With his luck, it'll go out on him while he's halfway down to Escalante in two weeks, but whatever. It's his truck.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never heard of a cam phaser??????

cam sensor maybe? if so they are a peice of cake


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chet,
Here is a pic of one from a stang; http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/tech/mmfp_0707_three_valve_comp_cams/photo_16.html 
I was told that I had the same minor ticking; won't ever do damage, nut will need to be fixed eventually. 
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_truck_cam_phaser
If that helps


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like only the 3V tritons (4.6 mustang, 5.4 and 6.8 trucks 2005 and up) have that phaser (thank god, my V10 doesnt, its an '03).

It uses oil pressure and engine rpm to mechanically adjust valve timing. I HATE advancing technology.

It looks to be an easy job, just like changing the cam sprocket.

If yours is older than 2005, you likely have timing chain noises (tensioners and guides) that come into play sometime around 150k miles (or less if you dont know how to change oil)

They are also famous for breaking exhaust studs (particularly my V-10) causing the same kind of "ticking" noise. This noise changes when the manifold warms up and cools down, sometimes going away all together until the next day.

First thing to do is make sure you have a good synthetic 5W-20 oil in it, the timing cassettes become quite picky as they wear.

I guess this is the price we pay for emissions, fuel economy, and power..... :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GM has them too


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not that I really care, as my reason for this thread is long gone, but I gotta say- you guys have done a bang up job hijacking this thread! Its a work of beauty! :lol:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks *\-\* 

its wut us geer heds dew.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

cool! Carry on...


----------

